
Is justin.tv trying to influence its alexa rank? - yaacovtp
http://www.justin.tv/
======
sbraford
I'm surprised more sites don't do something like this.

Apparently just adding the Alexa Site Stats Widget to your site can bump your
alexa ranking by 10-20% or more for smaller sites.

It's really the fault of Text-Link-Ads, ReviewMe, bloggers, etc for placing
such emphasis on Alexa rankings, giving sites an incentive to game the system.

------
yaacovtp
Just saw a big yellow banner saying "Go download the Alexa toolbar. It rules!"
on the top of their home page. I guess they're taking sides in the
statsaholic/amazon fight.

------
jey
I saw the "Go download the Alexa toolbar. It rules!" banner an hour ago, but
now it seems to have been removed.

